# Finding a Trainer



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

I need help finding a trainer for my 1 year old gsd in Birmingham, Alabama. His dog aggression has become increasingly worse over the past couple of months. I need someone who can do one on one in home training. If anyone knows anyone much appreciated.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm going to bump this for you. I hope someone one responds with some suggestions.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

csmith4313 said:


> I need help finding a trainer for my 1 year old gsd in Birmingham, Alabama. His dog aggression has become increasingly worse over the past couple of months. I need someone who can do one on one in home training. If anyone knows anyone much appreciated.


Dog aggression can be genetic. It sounds as if your pup is growing into his.

It's not a problem that can be *fixed* per se--you won't be able to make him love other dogs. But with good training he can be taught to ignore other dogs.

And get him neutered. High levels of testosterone will drive a male to feel competitive toward other males and exacerbates aggressive behavior.

My own bias with aggressive GSDs is to seek out trainers who understand both GSDs and aggression. For me, that means contacting your local ScH/IPO club for a referral. Or find a trainer of police K9s who also trains pets. Such trainers do exist. There's one in our city who primarily trains K9s but also works with pet and sport dogs.

Good luck. You have a tough road ahead. But, your dog absolutely can be trained to ignore other dogs. It just takes dedication and a lot of work.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well my "thing" is to help people that just need "direction" on "fixing" there dogs themselves by pointing them in the right direction, if no one here has a "specific suggestion??. And what I do may be a small pool perhaps but, they are out there and I tend to find them, If "I" can get it done myself,with my dog and his (former people issues) then I figure so can others. 

Still ... since the question "was find a trainer" here you go:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7589889-post13.html


And ... teach your dog to ignore other dogs ... excellent advise, I have it covered ... but that was not the questions so ...

And for the record the "appearance of brevity "here" is merely an illusion. 

Welcome aboard. 

And it was awhile since I did that post but Sean Oshea this guy:
https://thegooddog.net/

Has a facility in New Orleans now, if that is too far away?? Most likely he can recommend a "Balanced Trainer" ( a trainer that teaches a dog to make "Good Choices" and provides "Consequences for poor choices") local to you.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

You might repost with Trainer in Birmingham AL????? Then any local folks know exactly what you need and might click on the post. Just an FYI. Some folks might be skipping the post. Also you could try to find an IPO/Schutzhund club. They are usually "in the know" about good local trainers.


----------

